# Meinungen zu diesem Slayer Rahmen



## haural (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

was meint ihr zu diesem Rahmen und was ist/wäre er wert? Kenne das Thema Gleitlager bei den älteren RM. Ist das wirklich so kritisch zu sehen? Weiß auch noch nicht ob dieser Rahmen von der damaligen Rückrufaktion (Kettenstrebe) betroffen war. Aber mal angenommen er ist dahingehend ok. Danke mal für eure Meinungen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60008031808&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## el Lingo (30. Juli 2006)

Das Ur-Slayer/Edge ist, mal abgesehen von den neuen Slayerbikes mit Sicherheit noch das robusteste von den Slayern, da es ursprünglich als "kleiner Freerider" gedacht war. Ist auch noch mit dem guten EASTON RAD DH Rohrsatz gebaut. Alle späteren Slayer wurden immer leichter. Luftdämpfer, andere Rohre usw.
Bei mir haben die Lager super gehalten, ich hatte nichts zu bemängeln. War ein Spitzenbike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (30. Juli 2006)

Hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an. Hatte nur schon öfter gelesen man müsste die Gleitlager einmal pro Jahr wechseln. Hätte aber noch eine Frage. Kann man aus Einbaulänge Dämpfer 165 mm und mit der abgebildeten Wippe 125 mm Federweg rausholen? Der Hub bei 165 beträgt ja so ca. 38 mm.


----------



## el Lingo (30. Juli 2006)

ja, das bike hat 125mm federweg.
und zur haltbarkeit der lager wurde im RM forum schon viel gepostet. mußt mal suchen...


----------



## s.d (30. Juli 2006)

Also ich bin mit meinem auch super zufriden hab ja auch lange überlegt und wie El Lingo schon gesagt hat der Rohrsatz ist der gleiche wie zb beim RM7. Es ist hald ein Freerider mit relativ wenig Federweg. Mit den Lagern hab ich keine Probleme und davon abgesehen kosten die ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------

